# wat is quantum programming



## iinfi (Aug 25, 2006)

any idea anyone abt quantum programming? wat is it. wat is its future. i think its used for market research software


----------



## speedster (Aug 25, 2006)

Nvr heard of it b4..I would be happy if some1 puts more light on this topic


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 25, 2006)

well it much like multithreading where a very large number of calculations are taking place simultaneously .


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 25, 2006)

Quantum computers, which rely on the arcana of quantum mechanics to do many computations in parallel, are a long way from actually being useful. But researchers are already trying to work out how to write programs for these almost non-existent devices, in the belief that learning how to do so might help engineers to design the computers in useful ways. A paper by Stefano Bettelli of Paul Sabatier University in Toulouse, France, and his colleagues, which has just been accepted by the European Physical Journal, describes the latest effort to come up with a quantum programming language.

sources:-*www.economist.com/printedition/displayStory.cfm?Story_ID=1682086


----------



## iinfi (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for ur reply ... is  this any new programming language.
someone told me its a a programming language used to code s/w made for market research. 
i m bit confused


----------



## ilugd (Aug 26, 2006)

it is not a marketing research programming language. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_programming

I think you meant quantitative programming


----------



## shaunak (Aug 26, 2006)

Or maybe quantum computing [*www.qubit.org/].

involvs:
>photons: "corpuscles" of light. 

google:
>particle nature of light
>quantum crypotography: [or open an old digit; dont remember which]; 
>Heisenberg's uncertanty principle.


----------



## quantumavailable (Apr 27, 2009)

if any one need SPSS Quantum. mail me to "quantumavailable at gmail dot com"
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
if any one need SPSS Quantum. contact at "quantumavailable at gmail dot com"
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


iinfi said:


> any idea anyone abt quantum programming? wat is it. wat is its future. i think its used for market research software


 
if any one need SPSS Quantum. contact at "quantumavailable at gmail dot com"


----------

